# Sweet turnaround lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is from my new course. Hope you dig it.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

Love your vids Robert. Keep up the great work sir.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

One thing I'll mention Robert. Even though I'm a guitar teacher myself, I'm just loving the stuff you're feeding me. I grew up in the 80's as a Heavy Rock/Metal player, so you're giving me a new perspective and insight on the Blues Rock side of things. It seems my mission in life is to learn as many different styles of guitar as possible, and you've been an influence in how I'm approaching the Blues in general. I also love your teaching style, which I absolutely rip off in certain instances when certain techniques have to be shown to the chitlin's (inexperienced players in general). Love your vids, love your style, love your approach. Keep it up.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Dorian! Send me lots of Lamborghini's and Porsche's in return!

Seriously though, I'm really glad I'm able to "open people's eyes" so to speak, to some insights into new territories of guitar playing. Up and away!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@dolphinstreet Will a couple of used Tortex picks suffice? I ran out of Porsche's and Lamborghini's a while ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert that is such a cool lick. A must try!

Thx a ton!!


----------

